# Dunhill - Royal Yacht



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

I once heard that Dunhill Royal Yacht was an acquired taste.

_Truly a luxurious tobacco. Virginias are carefully conditioned to insure sweetness. They are added to rich, heavier and cooler Virginias. A unique flavor is added to the final blend to enhance the subtle and piquant aroma._

Little did that person know that I, like Indiana Jones, am an obtainer of rare antiquities. Which Royal Yacht distinguishably is.

The tin aroma is very heavy, piquant as described, much like a box of fresh raisins.

The thin shreds of tobacco vary from dark chocolate to a creamy coffee brown.

It packs beyond effortlessly, lights itself, all you have to do is bring a flame to it and burns incredibly easy.

I think this may truly be a tobacco that every piper should try at least once.

However, I did notice that the strength was slightly lacking, the flavor was pretty bland, and that I may have used the wrong pipe. This to me, seems like something that should be enjoyed in a smaller bowl. I know a lot people favor larger bowls, but this seems like a scotch type tobacco. You won't ever drink a keg of scotch in one sitting, nor would you want to.

This is a delicate tobacco, and at the same time nothing too special. It's almost like comparing Starbucks to Folgers. Now, on that same token, I do drink Folgers every day. I don't drink Starbucks nearly as much as I would like to, but I digress.

This is a high quality tobacco with a flavor profile not all too dissimilar to that of Prince Albert or Carter Hall, just made with higher quality ingredients.

I may edit/update this review once I have tried it in a different pipe at least once more.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

"Older stuff'll mess you up", you shoulda said. Pretty good review though. I'm down to maybe 40 tins of Murray's RY now but it STILL makes me wanna almost yak on an empty stomach before breakfast. The new stuff isn't quite as punchy. It tastes good but doesn't make me want to yak if you know what I mean.


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

Mister Moo said:


> I'm down to maybe 40 tins of Murray's RY now...


Anyway we can make an arrangement so that I may perform a side by side comparison?


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

BTW - Just finished smoking another bowl, but in a smaller pipe and I must say, this is some very fine tobacco. It smokes a lot hotter and stronger in a smaller bowl, but damn is it good! I can only find one real complaint with this stuff, the retrohale burns a bit, but if you can get over that you're ok.


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

Royal Yacht is one of my favorites. The flavor gets broader and sweeter if you slow way down: 10-15 seconds for a mouthfull of smoke. I make up for the strength by just holding it in my mouth for a little while. I think the rising smoke on the exhale smells better than a retrohale.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Wiseguy1982 said:


> Anyway we can make an arrangement so that I may perform a side by side comparison?


Normally, sure. But, in defense of yourself, what if you actually preferred the older stuff? Then you'd be totally up a creek with nobody to blame but Mister Moo. I do not want to be the reason for taking any gloss off your pipe tobacco. I never should have mentioned it. My bad. :tease:

However, so you too can play the "I smoke the old stuff" card one day I suggest (if you LIKE the new Dunhill Flake) buying a cellar full of Dunhill Flake and revisiting it in 10-years. It'll age better than RY I'll betcha.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

First bowl "meh", second bowl "pretty good!".....by the time you finish the tin, you'll be ordering 10 tins to cellar :lol:

I think it took me a few bowls, too, but RY is now one of my all time favs.

Great review!


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Another great review - thanks!


----------



## BrunoBlack (Jul 9, 2012)

How does this compare to modern RY. I noticed my Tobacconist has some in stock. Is this worth a try.


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

Down to 2 tins of Murray's that I have to keep deceiving myself that I don't have! Much prefer the older stuff just because the newer, to me, appears to have a dose of burley. Missing a good bit of richness that the former provides.

One of my favorites. 

Moo, in my empathy for your stomach plight, I'm willing to relieve you of your lot of RY. Let me know how I can be of assistance!


----------



## BrunoBlack (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Contrabass Bry said:


> ...Moo, in my empathy for your stomach plight, I'm willing to relieve you of your lot of RY. Let me know how I can be of assistance!


Too kind, as always C'bass'. Be assured you will be at the front of my mind next time I get a nauseated smoking Royal Yacht. 

I can't knock the new blend or OP review. It's not the really same as Murrays but, even with the deviation, I believe it stands on its' own. WTH? Nothing's ever perfect or the same over time except Little Richards BBQ in Winston-Salem.


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

Not that the new is anything to turn your nose up to. It is very good in it's own right. 

Don't let me comments dissuade you for trying it out. The topping is quite unique and the tobacco is quality. Rates rather high on the Nic scale as well. Be ready before you set sail...

EDIT - 

Didn't see Moo's post. Thanks partner! Nice that you'll think of ME when you get nauseated!
MMMmmm, BBQ...


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Wiseguy1982 said:


> I once heard that Dunhill Royal Yacht was an acquired taste.
> ...
> I may edit/update this review once I have tried it in a different pipe at least once more.


Or maybe after you've acquired a taste for it? oke:

Thanks for the review, Russ!


----------

